# Lure Selection Advice Required



## divins (Sep 4, 2013)

Whilst this question will no doubt open up a hotly contested conversation I am wanting to know what lures you would buy for the pine river / Scarborough / Bribie island area - I got a $150 from the kids for Christmas to spend at BCF.

All fishing will be from the yak and I already have a good selection of SP's - so this question is more about hard body lures, however happy to take suggestions on SP's as well. I would like a wide enough range of lures that would work for bream, jacks, flatties etc through to snapper etc of scarborough

So what would your dream list of lures fitting this budget look like?


----------



## proctor (Feb 6, 2011)

If i had the money to spend i would load up on 3 for $30 atomic hardz in ghost gill brown and green shad, 3 for $35 berkley fat dog and puppy dog in bitza, mongrel and hooch colours and the river to sea baby cranks. they've worked for me and won't break the bank.


----------



## forsterfisho (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi mate

Check out the atomic range - they do almost every type of estuary styled lure known to man but wait for the 3 for deal. Ecogear PX and ZX ranges are good value but pricey, again wait for them to come on special.
Strike pro blades are great value, along with the TT range of blades. BCF also stock chubbies....the arguable all time greatest bream lure.

Don't discount the "savage" range of lures, some of them look pretty darn good!


----------



## keenkayaker (Jun 16, 2012)

Cant beat a ecogear sx40F ghost gill (bream/flathead)and the rapala husky jerk 80mm glass minnow(bream/whiting/flathead


----------



## jonnyc (Mar 1, 2011)

+1 for the sebile koolie minnow.. excellent lure for all types of pelagics n estuary. if I lose one i go straight to the tackle shop n replace it haha


----------



## blawson (Oct 17, 2013)

My latest hot lure is a Zip Baits Hickory Sr 021a - I troll it behind the yak and have had Tailor, Flathead, Bream and even a squid hit it and hookup no problems. I am very impressed with it. Ecogears are good in the transparent natural colours too, and I have had Tailor hit a Daiwa Presso Minnow 6F Lazer Ayu, but the Hickory is the current diamond in my box.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

divins said:


> Whilst this question will no doubt open up a hotly contested conversation I am wanting to know what lures you would buy for the pine river / Scarborough / Bribie island area - I got a $150 from the kids for Christmas to spend at BCF.


I fish all those areas. The Koolie seems popular for those who like trolling. The Chubbies, SX40's & Crank 38s are popular for cast and retrieve for Bream and flatties. Lucky Craft Pointers seem popular for Jacks.

I have a swag of hard body lures for all those applications, but I actually think they're a waste of money. In those areas I get better results on soft plastics. No brand loyalty either - Damiki, Berkley, Atomic, Mad Eye, Fish Arrow, Z Man, Squidgy, No name eBay imports, Slider... They all catch fish.


----------

